# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Тесты для вечеринок

## Yalo

Друзья! Предлагаю собрать в этой теме разные тесты - шуточные или серьезные,  которые можно провести на юбилеях, свадьбах и праздничных вечерах. Что касается меня, я очень часто использую тесты в своей работе. Если не загружать ими сильно народ, а коротко в начале вечера использовать для знакомства или более глубокого понимания тонкостей  компании и каждого в отдельности, то получается неплохо. Особенно в первом столе, когда нужно расшевелить немного публику. Предлагаю автомобильный тест, может кто-то его знает, так как сочиняла не сама, а брала из популярных источников. Неплох на юбилее мужчины или на 23 февраля.

*АВТОМОБИЛЬНЫЙ ТЕСТ*Можно узнать друг о друге побольше  с помощью «автомобильного теста». Поднимайте руки те, у кого есть автомобиль того или иного цвета. Выбор цвета – дело сугубо личное. Каждый выбирает тот, который больше нравится, но именно этот выбор и диктует «сущность» человека. 


1.	У кого автомобиль желтого цвета? Это счастливые люди, не знакомые с завистью. 

2.	Красный – это, несомненно, авантюристы! Только вперед, рискованные, играют без правил.


3.	Коричневый – ловеласы, «казановы» наших дней! Ждите от них неприятностей.

4.	Синий – терпеливые, дисциплинированные, но мечтатели… Опасайтесь их!


5.	Зеленый – вот это те, кто меньше всего попадаются гаишникам. Законопослушные, добропорядочные водители.

6.	Черный – тщеславие добавляет скорости, честолюбивые, никакие карьеры не страшны. Одним словом, карьеристы!


7.	Белый, кремовый – хорошие отцы семейства, добрые, но очень часто, подбирая голосующих, забывают взять оплату. Ну, честные, одним словом!

8.	Все остальные – ни то, ни се, серединка на половинку. Все зависит от настроения. Попробуйте создать такое, чтобы они или «позеленели», или «побелели», и жизнь на дорогах станет спокойнее.


_А вот тест, который хорошо проводить в небольшой компании, на домашней вечеринке, в поезде, протестировать коллег на работе._ 

*Нарисуйте свинью!*Психологический тест сайта http://yep.funnymail.com/

Вы не должны смотреть вниз этой страницы до тех пор,
пока Вы не сделаете свой рисунок.

Этот тест интересен только в том случае, если Вы сначала нарисуете!
На пустом листе бумаги нарисуйте свинью.
Потом внизу прочитайте интерпретацию Вашей свиньи!
Но сначала сделайте рисунок!


РЕЗУЛЬТАТ.
Этот свинский тест помогает выявить некоторые черты характера испытуемого.

Если свинья смещена к верхней части листа, Вы положительны и оптимистичны. К середине листа: Вы - реалист. К низу: Вы - пессимист, и имеете тенденцию плохо себя вести.

Если ваша свинья смотрит влево, Вы консервативны, придерживаетесь традиционных взглядов, и хорошо запоминаете даты (дни рождения, и т.д.)

Если ваша свинья смотрит вправо, Вы по натуре новатор, но семейные ценности для Вас мало значат, и при этом Вы плохо запоминаете даты.

Если свинья смотрит прямо на Вас, Вы прямы в суждениях, верите в нечистую силу и не любите спорить.

Если свинья нарисована со многими деталями, у Вас аналитический ум, вы осторожны и подозрительны.

Если с деталей немного, Вы эмоциональны и наивны, и любите риск.

ЕСЛИ ВИДНО МЕНЬШЕ 4 НОГ, ВЫ ОПАСНЫ.

Если видны все 4 ноги, Вы надежный человек, упрямый, и тверды в своих взглядах.

Размер ушей показывает, насколько хороший Вы слушатель. Чем больше - тем лучше.

Длина хвоста указывает Вашу способность любить.
_______________________________
Надеюсь, что кому-нибудь это окажется интересным!:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Yalo*,
 Про свинью - прикольно! Оборжались с мужем!!!!!

----------

Ирина Дударева (21.11.2018)

----------


## Yalo

Словно живое существо спиртное имеет свою судьбу и свой характер. А мы выбираем себе любимое. Как известно, скажи, кто твой друг, и я  скажу… Что ж, попробуем. Итак, *Вы предпочитаете:*
*Водку.* Широкая русская душа. Из тех, что коня на скаку останавливает и правду-матку в глаза режет. Главное – не спиться!

*Коньяк.* Волк-одиночка и гроза мужчин. Аналитический ум, неженский характер.

*Пиво.* Любительница романтики, которой все «до лампочки». Хочет быть «рубаха-парнем»!

*Ликер.* Тонкая  натура, интеллектуалка и мечтательница.

*Шампанское.* Веселая и добрая особа, бурлящая жизнью, как этот напиток пузырьками.

*Крепленое вино.* Очаровательная простушка, любительница сладких наслаждений. Характер легкий, незлопамятный.

*Белое сухое вино.* Рациональная, консервативная  жесткая в общении.

*Красное вино.* Изысканная и продвинутая дама, думающая о собственном здоровье.

*Алкогольные коктейли.* Несформировавшийся характер. Зачастую идет на поводу у других. Показная раскованность, авантюризм.

*Ничего.* Конечно, такая стойкость заслуживает уважения. Но если перефразировать  Воланда, то есть что-то странное в женщинах, которые не пьют вина, не играют в карты и не любят мужчин.

----------

Ирина Дударева (21.11.2018)

----------


## Lizaele

> Друзья! Предлагаю собрать в этой теме разные тесты - шуточные или серьезные,  которые можно провести на юбилеях, свадьбах и праздничных вечерах.


 Оля, хорошая тема, спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## черника

Я думаю, сюда же можно перенести тест, который выкладывала Танечка Курица 
КТО С ЧЕМ ПРИШЁЛ
- Итак, кто пришел на праздник только с косметичкой?
- Это дамы, преследующие на празднике только одну цель – очаровать всех мужчин. Им не важно на других посмотреть, им важно себя показать.
- Кто пришел на праздник с сумочкой?
- Они всегда скромны в тратах. Стараются вести себя скромно и незаметно.
- Кто пришел на праздник с пакетом?
- Это дамы преследуют цель – выложив все, что есть в пакете, забрать гостинцев в два раза больше, не забыв прихватить чужого мужа.
- Кто пришел на праздник с мужем?
- Это дамы, которые доверяют, но проверяют. Имеют свою синицу в руках, но не упустят случая поймать журавля в небе.
- А теперь хотелось бы познакомиться с представителями сильной половины. Мы узнаем, какие сигареты вы предпочитаете.
- Кто предпочел всем сигареты «Мальборо», «Винстон», Кемэл»?
- Это настоящие ковбои по жизни. Любят быть всегда на коне, ржут безудержно, в каждом танце бьют копытом, а пьют ведрами.
- Кто предпочел всем другим сигареты «Пётр» и «ЛМ»?
- Расшифровка проста: Очень часто их зовут Петр или Петровичем, а буквы «Л» - лентяи, «М» - моты. Попивают пивко, пребывают в радужном настроении почти всегда.
- Кто предпочел всем прочим сигареты марки «Бонд»?
- Шпионы, агенты. Любят доверительные беседы, ища выгоду.
- Дамы, будьте осторожнее! Завербуют, не успеете глазом моргнуть.
- Кто предпочел всем прочим сигареты марки «Парламент»?
- Хотят заседать в парламенте, но никак не могут быть в него избранными. Характер стойкий, нордический. 
- Кто постоянство в курении проявляет с сигаретами «Некст» или «Балканская звезда»? 
- Звездные личности. Часто больны… звездной болезнью. Пьют до первой звезды или до появления звездочек.
- Кто постоянство в курении проявляет с сигаретами «Кент»?
- Имеет обширные связи, является хорошим товарищем, обладает тонкой душевной организацией и всегда не прочь замахнуть по рюмашке.
- Кто курит сигареты других марок, но с фильтром?
- Любят оригинальничать, не любят подражать другим, легко живут без кумиров. Пьют все подряд, легко идут на сближение.
- Кто курит сигареты без фильтра?
- Часто не в состоянии фильтровать как действия, так и «базар», простите, речь. Особых обид на них не держат – они не страдают комплексами и с охотой поддаются на уговор.
- Кто часто меняет марку сигарет?
- Не стараются держать свою марку, непостоянны во вкусах и связях.
- Кто курит, но пришел без сигарет?
- Наверняка, мечтают стать работниками тира. Не могут изменять привычке стрелять где попало, что попало, и куда попало. Пьют пиво «Стрелецкое», часто бывают «на стрелках», немного опасны.

ТЕСТ НА НАЛИЧИЕ совместного ИНТЕЛЛЕКТА

Муж и жена вдвоем дают ответ на букву алфавита.ОЧЕНЬ быстро!

А-Музыкальная шведская семья(АББА)
Б-В знаменитой песне Дюна его называют(Бабник)
В-Скрасит любой праздник(водка)
Г-Спортивный вопрос - не штанга(гол)
Д-Не мальчик(девочка)
Е-Обычно в тумане(ежик)
Ж-Мужчины любят это чесать(живот)
З-Музыкальный вопрос - популярная певица 70 годов(Зыкина)
И-Что наша жизнь?(Игра)
К-Он мал,да вонюч(клоп)
Л-ее никто не ждет(любовь)
М-Соло Шарапова на пианино в притоне(мурка)
Н-Женщины по нему определяют размер достоинства мужчины(нос)
О-Бестолочь царя Небесного(олух)
П-Есть в Камасутре(поза)
Р-Алкозельцер по- русски(рассол)
С-Домашний напиток(самогон)
Т-комната для заседаний на одно лицо(туалет)
У-Демонстрирует работу стоматолога(Улыбка)
Ф-Рубашка, в которой родился Пеле(футболка)
Х-На три буквы называется, когда работает - встает, когда кончает - кланяется(хор)
Ц- Бройлер в детстве
Ч-Девушка по- английски(Чувиха)
Ш – дает студенту успокоение , а преподу - злость(шпора)
Щ-суп второго дня(Щи)
Э- Ею славится Париж( Эйфелева Башня)
Ю- В ней чукча ждет рассвета(юрта)
Я-Есть на спине у некоторых из лошадей(яблоки)

И игра-тест от Г. Григорьевой
Когда аплодируете, обратите внимание  какой ладонью по какой вы бьёте. Если правой по левой, То вы человек ТРУДОЛЮБИВЫЙ и ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЙ, а если левой по правой, то так, как правило, аплодируют НАЧАЛЬНИКИ. Если же вы вообще НЕ аплодировали, то вы ОЧЕНЬ БОЛЬШОЙ НАЧАЛЬНИК! 
А теперь, как полагается большому начальнику, давайте примем позу Наполеона, для чего предлагаю переплести руки перед грудью ( можно перед своей, можно перед грудью соседа), для того, чтобы посмотреть, локоть какой руки у вас окажется сверху. Если сверху локоть ЛЕВОЙ руки- надо сказать, что вы человек КОКЕТЛИВЫЙ, страшно опасный для противоположного пола, а если сверху ПРАВЫЙ локоть, то вы ЖЕРТВА. Жертва таких, как первые.
Ну а теперь, не жертвуя ничем, давайте попробуем прицелиться, мишенью же пусть послужит поднятый палец вытянутой правой руки. Какой глаз при этом вы прикрываете? Если правый, то у вас ТВЁРДЫЙ и РЕШИТЕЛЬНЫЙ характер, а если вы закрыли левый глаз – то вы ДУША любой КОМПАНИИ. Если же вы закрыли ОБА глаза, значит, вы устали и спите прямо здесь. В случае же, если вы вообще не закрывали глаза, значит, вы чего-то не поняли. И сегодня таких людей называют одним словом – ТОРМОЗ.
А сейчас, не тормозя, давайте задумаем любое НЕЧЁТНОЕ число от 1 до 10. Я надеюсь, все помнят, что такое нечётные числа? Поднимите правую руку те, кто задумал 1. ЕДИНИЦУ задумывают только ГЕНИИ, «5» загадали ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ люди, а в чём ваш талант – покажет время, мы никуда не спешим.
Тех же, кто задумал 3, 7, 9 – много, и их мы просим НЕ БЕСПОКОИТЬСЯ, вы не интересные для истории люди, т.к. мыслите СТЕРЕОТИПНО.
И теперь я хочу рассказать вам о главном российском стереотипе. Не секрет, что летом население делится на 2 неравные части – тех, кого кусают КОМАРЫ, и тех, кого они почему-то не замечают. Поднимите руку те, кто был искусан комарами в этом году. Мы вас отдуши поздравляем – ВЫ СЕКСУАЛЬНО ПРИВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНЫ. А все остальные делают выводы самостоятельно!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Пустыня* 

Задание. Ведущий обращается к тестируемому со следующими вопросами: 
«Представьте себе, что вы идете по пустыне, во что вы одетый» 
Ответ тестируемого. 
«Вы идете дальше и вдруг видите кувшин с водой. Опишите его и скажите, что вы будете с ним делать?» 
Ответ тестируемого. 
«Вы продолжаете свой путь и доходите до стены. Опишите ее и. расскажите, как вы поступите». 
Ответ тестируемого. 
«Так или иначе вы миновали стену и видите за ней-прекрасный оазис. На зеленой лужайке пасется лошадь. Что вы будете делать?» 
Ответ тестируемого. 
«Ваш путь продолжается и вы подходите к пещере. Опишите ее вход». 
Ответ тестируемого. 
«Вы входите в пещеру и внезапно обнаруживаете там обычную дверь, обитую кожей. Открываете ее и что вы видите за дверью7» 
Ответ тестируемого. 

*Толкование.* 

1. Одежда. Отношение с окружающими людьми-чем больше одежды, тем более замкнут и необщителен человек. 
2. Кувшин. Отношение с противоположным полом. Описание кувшина — идеал женщины (мужчины). 
Семьянин — берет кувшин с собой. Казанова — выпивает всю воду и оставляет кувшин. Человек, не готовый к браку, — выпивает воды столько, сколько нужно, и оставляет кувшин. 
3. Стена. Отношение к препятствиям в жизни. Типичные ответы: уйду, обойду, перелезу, пробью стену. 
4. Лошадь. Отношение к карьере. Карьерист оседлает лошадь и поедет на ней. 
5. Вход в пещеру. Отношение к будущему. Важно — видится ли в туннеле свет. 
6. Дверь. То, что находится за дверью, отвечает тайным желанием данного человека. 
Рекомендации. Возможно одновременно тестировать от 2 до 7 человек (в зависимости от памяти ведущего). Однако, в случае одновременного тестирования ответы участников будут зависимы друг от друга.

----------


## Yalo

ТЕСТ: *«Половинки человека»*

*ЗАДАНИЕ.* Лист бумаги складывается пополам и насквозь прокалывается в пяти местах. Игроки в паре по очереди рисуют половинку человека. Рисунок каждого тестируемого должен проходить через все пять точек. До окончания теста запрещается смотреть на рисунок партнера.
	Точки вначале тестирования наносятся из расчета, что через первую точку будет проходить ухо, вторую – шея, третью – ладонь, четвертую – талия, пятую – стопа ( однако тестируемым нельзя сообщать об этом заранее).

*ТОЛКОВАНИЕ.* 
Общий вид. Чем точнее совпадают половинки и чем более гармоничен человечек, тем лучше совместимость тестируемых. 
Голова. Тот человек, на чьем рисунке голова выше, лидирует в паре. Торчащие волосы на голове означают желание лидерства. Может возникать незначительная борьба за лидерство.
Черты лица. Если человек рисует черты лица, значит он направлен на общение (есть черты лица), или оба не направлены( нет черт лица). Кроме того, хорошо сочетаются дополнительные черты лица( например, когда один рисует рот, а другой ухо, один умеет хорошо слушать то, что говорит другой).
Рука. По прорисованности руки модно определить , кто из тестируемых выполняет основную работу. Причем длинная, широкая рука говорит о трудолюбии человека, а наличие пальцев – мастерство тестируемого в какой – либо практической области. 
Ноги. Ноги отвечают за материальное благополучие и прочность союза. Здесь важно, чья нога длиннее и чья нога увереннее стоит на земле. 
*Рекомендации.* Этот тест на совместимость как в любви, так и дружбе, деловых отношениях.

----------


## Yalo

Из перечисленных поступков предложите гостям подсчитать количество тех, которые им приходилось совершать в жизни.

*ПРОЕХАЛ*
-	без билета на поезде более 500 км,
-	за рулем в мертвецки пьяном состоянии более 5 км,
-	на ручной дрезине более 3 км,
-	в гонках «на выживание» более 1 км,
-	в рефрижераторе более 1 часа.


*ЕЛ И ПИЛ*-	неизвестное экзотическое блюдо подозрительного вида,
-	коктейль, предложенный соседом – наркоманом,
-	сырые яйца,
-	сухие дрожжи,
-	мороженое с груди подружки.


*ХОДИЛ*
-	в ресторан и ушел не заплатив,
-	на концерт хэви-метал в майке с надписью «Я люблю группу «Стрелки»»
-	по карнизу не ниже 4-го этажа,
-	ночью по кладбищу,
-	днем по газону.

*ВЫШИБАЛ*-	двери,
-	зубы себе,
-	зубы другим,
-	долги, 
-	гостей.


*ВЫБРАСЫВАЛ ИЗ ОКНА*-	аудио или видеотехнику – не ниже, чем с 4-го этажа,
-	людей – не выше, чем с 4-го этажа,
-	наполненные водой презервативы,
-	обручальные кольца,
-	акции МММ.

*ДОВЕЛОСЬ*-	поладить с «качками»,
-	драться с представителями ОМОН,
-	спать с известной артисткой,
-	быть на короткой ноге с поп-звездой,
-	дружить с бомжом.

*ЗАНИМАЛСЯ ЛЮБОВЬЮ*
-	более чем с одной женщиной одновременно,
-	с иностранкой, не понимая ее совершенно,
-	с негритянкой, 
-	с подружкой приятеля,
-	записывая процесс на видеокамеру.


*ДАРИЛ*
-	цветы девушке древнейшей профессии,
-	всю наличность уличному музыканту за то, что он сыграл твою любимую песню,
-	врагу бутылку пива, куда было налито известно что,
-	виагру на свадьбу друга,
-	свою фотографию с надписью женам сослуживцев.


*РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ*
Если ты совершил менее 10 поступков – у тебя все еще впереди.
Если 10-20 – ты кое-что повидал и кое-что умеешь.
Если 20-30 – ты видел многое, но умеешь еще не все.
Если 30-40 – ты видел и умеешь все.
Если больше 40 – ты не умеешь считать.

----------


## Начинающая

Здравствуйте!!!Я копалась в интернете и нашла одну забавную вещь. Такое и без компьюера на листочке провести на каком-нибудь празднике можно. А если нет, то сами улыбнетесь :Aga: 
http://children.kulichki.net/vopros/pisatel2.htm

----------


## luna

Тест для гостей "Кто как держит бокал" 

Бокалы гости должны взять в руки.

Кто держит бокал в правой руке - это абсолютно правильные люди, но сегодня после пятой рюмки их легко сбить с этого курса.

Кто держит бокал в левой руке - эти люди часто ходят налево, но не сегодня.

У кого полная стопка - эти люди больше всех рады за виновников торжества, поэтому пьют по полной, главное было бы что.

У кого немного в стопочке или половинка - эти люди малопьющие, сколько не пьют, все им мало.

У кого "беленькое" в бокалах - эти люди скромные и застенчивые, когда выпьют, все время за стенку держатся.

У кого "красненькое" - вот эти люди - душа любой компании, пьют все подряд.

Кто держит бокал двумя, тремя пальчиками - это осторожные люди, они боятся, что вместо водки им налили минералки.

А кто держит всей "пятерней" - эти люди обычно не пьют из мелкой посуды - чего мараться, пить, так пить... 

Но! 
Как бы вы сегодня не держали свой бокал и что бы в нем не было налито, главное....

----------


## annuschka

Пробую себя в фотошопе... Вот сделала листики для игры, может кому пригодится...

   

*Тест-Игра «Мишень»* , 
которая подойдёт ко дню рождения, нового года в небольшой компании или для какой-нибудь гулянки.
Гостям раздаются листы и ручки. Ведущий предлагает написать в самом маленьком кругу буквы С, Л, П и Р (в любой последовательности), в след. кругу цифры от 1 до 4х, затем любимое животное или птица или насекомое, в 4м кругу желательно смешные или какие-нибудь особенные прилагательные, и наконец в 5м кругу какие_нибудь пословицы или поговорки.  Когда они их заполнят, ведущий собирает листы и «расшифровывает»:

» Буквы в 1м кругу означают Р – работа,  С – семья,  Л – любовь, П – постель

» Цифры 2го круга говорят о том на каком месте у каждого стоит работа и т.д.

» Животное и прилагательное значит определение, кто он в работе и т.д., например на работе как «потная лошадь», в постели «мягкий котик» и т.д.

» И наконец пословица или поговорка  это девиз в любви и т.д.например в семье «Работа не волк, в лес не убежит!» и т.д.  Вот и всё.

А если ещё ведущий умело комментирует, то очень смешно получается! Попробуйте!

----------


## kiss9

> Ничего. Конечно, такая стойкость заслуживает уважения. Но если перефразировать  Воланда, то есть что-то странное в женщинах, которые не пьют вина, не играют в карты и не любят мужчин.


 А если перефразировать Чехова, то глядя на человека, который не пьет и не курит невольно возникает вопрос: "А не сволочь ли он?"

----------


## Севрюкова Наталья

Попсовый тест 					1 1)»Есаул, есаул, что ты бросил коня…		 2) « Лучшие друзья, девушек а) курить; б) гранату; в) коня; 			 а) Официанты; б) спекулянты в) гранату в коня.						 В) аксельбанты; г) бриллиант  						******						 3) « Я одинокий бродяга любви			 4) « Попробуй, му-му, поробу а) Чикатило; б) Чиполлино				а) чунга-чанга; б) шырли- мыр в) чебурашка; г) Казанова				 в) уси-пуси; г) джага-джага							*****							 5) «Хлопай ресницами и…				 6) «Жениха хотела»…		 а) не хлопай клювом; б) виляй бёдрами	 а) песню спела; б) грушу съела	 в) зевай; г) взлетай				  в) нарастила; г) залетела								 *****						  7) «Что такое осень? Это….»		 8) «Целый мир освещают твои глаза, если а) сырость; б) лужи		 а) выпил, не закусив; б) защемил палец дверьм в) ОРЗ; г) небо		 в) ночью ищешь выпавший ключ; г) в сердце живёт л						*****							 9) « И треснул мир пополам, дымит разлом, по тёмным улицам….		 А) все ходят с молотком; б) шатается ОМОН; в) мёртвые с косами стоят и тишина; г) летит ночной дозор.														****							 10) если у вас нету дома……				 11) « ай-яй, девчонка, где взя а) значит вы бич или бомж; 			 а) ножки; б) ласты; в) У Памеллы А б) на Канарах,  значит вы не олигар	 дерсен что ли спёрла; г) деньги	 в) тёщи в данный момент, значит								 звоните скорее друзьям;									 г) пожары ему не страшны.															***							 12) «  От печали до радости……..»	 13) я за ним поднимусь в небо, я за ним о а) все –го то пол- литра; 		  а) в шахту; б) низко, начну пить, курить,  б) тысяча баксов; в) 5 дней работы	   в) и отожмусь  30 раз и подтянусь столь г) реки и горы				 	 г) в пропасть.										******						 14)« Плачет девочка в….»		 15) « Мама, ну не виноватая, я  не винова а) в стекловате; б)вся в салате	 а) увеличила свои размеры ватою		платье, волосы и лицо		 б) я глухая, слепая и горбатая		 в) в автомате; г) в стиральной	 в) я работаю вагон- блин- вожатою;	 машине-автомате				 г) не могу и без любви любить богатого.					 							 		 Если вы угадали все строчки, то по вас плачет» Угадай мелодия», если не угадали ни одной, книга рекордов Гиннеса,  если вам понравился не один, ни два, и не три ответа, значит у вас плохая память или хорошее чувство юмора

----------


## Севрюкова Наталья

Тест» Подкаблучный»								ЕСЛИ КАБЛУК СТЁРТ С ВНУТРЕННЕЙ СТОРОНЫ					У мужчины- такой мужчина не очень решителен, но зато умеет хорошо прятаться от женщин. Если вы его всё-таки нашли, вытаскиваете их укрытия осторожнее, может в порыве страсти задушить в объятиях , а то ещё , что похуже.						У женщины- у такой женщины скорее хороший характер, только если в этот момент она не стучит каблуком своей туфли по лбу своего мужа. Поэтому, от греха подальше, покупайте, ей только мягкие тапочки.									ЕСЛИ КАБЛУК СНОШЕН ПО НАРУЖНОМУ КРАЮ				У мужчин- такие мужчины очень решительны т целеустремлённы, но у них есть одно слабое место: боятся мышей и стараются запрыгнуть на руки женщины, если увидят мышь. Поэтому не стойте рядом с ними слишком близко, могут раздавить, особенно, если такой мужчина достаточно толстенький( если худой- может поцарапать).				У женщин- такие женщины быстро принимают решения и сегда добиваются их исполнения. Исполняют не сами, заставляют других, чаще всего мужа и , что характерно, с применением грубой физической силы. Но они очень добры и отходчивы. Поэтому, услышав просьбы такой женщины вынести мусорное ведро, просто увернитесь от пролетающей салки и спрячьтесь подальше. Через 10-15 часов можете выходить из укрытия, она уже забыла про ведро. Единственное неудобство- с каждым разом скалку она будет метать всё  метче.												ЕСЛИ КАБЛУК СНОШЕН СОВЕРШЕННО РОВНО:				У мужчин и женщин- это идеальные,  добрые, спокойные, отзывчивые и воспитанные люди. Но и у них одно слабое место. Они не равнодушные к особям противоположного пола, и их фантазии не имеют границ. Причём всю свою энергию они концентрируют на одном  человеке. Если у вас такой муж лили такая жена, вам можно посочувствовать- 20 раз за ночь это, конечно, утомительно. Но не пытайтесь сопротивляться. Если только вы не хотите заниматься этим со связанными руками и ногами.															Конкурс» ФЕЙЕВЕРК» 									Участники фейерверка: пушка, бикфордовым шнур(3,4 гостя), коробка спичек, спичка, все гости  « бум».											Спичка чиркнет головой о бок коробка, добежит до бикфордова шнура, а крайний « шнура» пусть изобразит более артистично, как бежит « огонёк» по « шнуру»- обегая	каждого, изображающего» шнур»; он подбежит к « пушке», поцелует её или хлопнет « пушку» ниже спины, и в этот момент все гости вместе с « огоньком» воскликнут « Бум» или « Ба- Бабах».

----------


## Таня Л

> И игра-тест от Г. Григорьевой
> Когда аплодируете, обратите внимание какой ладонью по какой вы бьёте. Если правой по левой, То вы человек ТРУДОЛЮБИВЫЙ и ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЙ, а если левой по правой, то так, как правило, аплодируют НАЧАЛЬНИКИ.


Маленькая поправочка (тоже от Григорьевой):smile:
Обратите внимание, как вы аплодировали.  Какая рука была сверху? Если левая – то вы большой начальник, а если было удобно, чтобы сверху была правая рука – то вы трудоголик. Если были такие, кто не аплодировал, то это очень большой начальник. А если перевеса не было ни в сторону левой, ни в сторону правой руки,  то вы очень хороший друг очень большого начальника.
P.S. Спасибо за тест, продолжение прикольное :biggrin:

Тоже от Григорьевой:
Конечно же, каждый из нас ждет, настоящего праздника. А чтобы день оказался праздничным и счастливым всего-то надо – встать с правильной ноги. 
Поэтому вспомните, кто из вас с какой ноги сегодня встал… Есть такие, кто встал с правой ноги не раздумывая?  От души вас поздравляем – сегодня ваш день. Все,  что вы задумали, все сбудется. Все желания исполнятся в ваш счастливый день.
А есть те, кто встал с левой ноги? Ну что сказать? Сегодня, увы, не ваш день, ваш день будет завтра. И очень интересно, есть ли здесь те, кто очень долго просыпался и не мог решить, с какой же ноги лучше подняться? Можно сказать одно – вам хорошо было вчера.

----------

marinamasko (27.07.2017)

----------


## Курица

*Самый короткий тест на интеллект*: 


"Смотрите ли вы "Дом-2"?:biggrin:

----------


## Zажигалка

Нумерология - наука о числах и их влиянии на человека. Предлагаю вам обыграть весьма популярный и простой прием в нумерологии. Все очень просто. Для этого складываем все цифры даты рождения, до тех пор, пока у вас не получится единичное число. Оно и станет "ключом" к разгадке интересуемой личности.
Например: 9. 07. 1967 года.
Итак, 9+7+1+9+6+7=39. Далее 3+9=12. И, наконец, 1+2=3. Число 3 и будет искомой цифрой.
Какая цифра вышла у вас?.. Замечательно! Теперь в ваших руках "ключ" к разгадке интересуемого человека, а именно:

"Число 1"
Необычный жизненный опыт, судьбы своей творители,
Убеждения их чисты, всего прекрасного ценители.

"Число 2"
Быстро все проблемы решают, советовать любят очень,
Конфликты их не пугают, помогут хоть днем, хоть ночью.

"Число 3"
Очень любят жизнь красивую, путешествия и приключения,
Ощущают себя счастливыми, если есть для них развлечения. 

"Число 4"
В жизни им сопутствует успех, друзья, известность, уважение,
Трудолюбивы, и не любят тех, в грехе кто ищет утешение.

"Число 5"
В них много странного найдете, оригинальности не занимать,
Порядочность у них в почете, им суждено творить, любить, страдать.

"Число 6"
Жизнь их полна перемен, чуть легкомысленны и беззаботны,
Зато надежны, всем в пример и не страшатся никакой работы.

"Число 7"
Они хозяева своей судьбы и воли им не занимать,
Таинственны, добры, нежны, стихи и музыку способны сочинять.

"Число 8"
Жизнь активная и беспокойная, честолюбие движет вперед,
Положение в карьере - достойное, иное им не подойдет.

"Число 9"
Литература, музыка, сцена - вот к чему стремятся они,
Никогда не приемлют измены, в путешествиях их лучшие дни.

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Здравствуйте!!
Здороваясь, мы желаем собеседнику здоровья. А какой смысл вкладывают в приветствие представители других народов?
1.  Приветствуя, вам пожелает «Будь весел»...
а)  перуанец;
б)  перс; (прав)
в) австралиец.
2.  В прежние времена спрашивали при встрече «Хорошо ли вы потеете?»...
а)  кельты;
б)  римляне;
в) египтяне. (прав)
3.  Приветствие «Вы уже поели риса?» было в ходу у...
а)  китайцев: (прав) 
б) тувинцев;
в)  монголов.
4. Вопросом «Здоров ли ваш скот?» вас
встретят...
а) кенийцы;
б)  монголы; (прав)
в) чукчи.
5.  При встрече обмениваются словами «Я тебя вижу!»...
а)  зулусы; (прав)
б) алжирцы;
в)  папуасы.
6.   Вас встретят словами «Хорошая погода» в...
а)  Самоа;
б)  Испании;
в)  Гренландии. (прав)
7.  Утром вас поприветствуют словами «Не слишком ли беспокоили вас комары этой ночью»…
а) мексиканцы;
б) индийцы; (прав)
в) итальянцы.

----------


## наталья севрюкова

мне пришел ответ! тест для определения вашей истинной сущности! волшебных сил, использования опыта прошлых воплощений и прогноза на будущее!

отвечайте на вопросы спокойно искренне и не раздумывая!

1. когда вы родились, вы были мальчик - 2 очка. девочка - 1 очко. никто не понял - 3 очка.
2. вы начали ходить самостоятельно в 12 месяцев - 1 очко, в 14 месяцев 2 очка, до сих пор не начали - 3 очка.
3.вашим первым словом было - дай! - 1 очко! быстро дай! - 2 очка. дай еще! - 3 очка.
4. в школе вы любили - математику -     -1 очко. переменку -2 очка. девочку у окна -  3 очка!
5. вы закончили школу с твердым знанием таблицы умножения - 1 очко. с мягким знанием анатомии - 2 очка! со знанием себя - 3 очка!
6.вы знали что у вас все будет!- 1 очко. у вас все не будет - 2 очка. у вас не все будет - 3 очка!
7. ваша любимая цифра 1 - 1 очко. 2 - 2 очка. 3 - 3 очка. 4 - 4 очка и т.д.
8. ваша любимая буква а - 1 очко. б - 1 очко, ь - 1 очко, я - 3 очка.
9. вы заполнили этот тест - 1 очко. прочитали его - 2 очка! вы не умеете читать - 3 очка!

результаты 

ваши очки от 8 до 13, вы очень талантливый волшебник, творящий настоящие чудеса, с самого раннего детства! вы можете все!
в этом году вас ждет приятный сюрприз в виде больших финансовых поступлений и пробудившегося ясновидения, яснослышания и яснонюхания!
вас очень любят или полюбят в ближайшее время все!
вам помогают высшие силы в первой половине дня!
вы проживете от 98 до 124 лет!
самой серьезной болезнью у вас будет чирей на попе!

ваши очки от 14 до 19, вы ну просто обалденный волшебник! прям с большой буквы! вы можете все! даже то, что не можете!
в этом году вас ждет много приятных сюрпризов! деньги - много! любви - много! удовольствий - много!
вам помогают высшие силы во второй половине дня!
вы проживете от 99 до 123 лет!
самой серьезной болезнью у вас будет заноза в пальце!

ваши очки от 20 до 100!
вы волшебник высшей категории!
вы можете все! знаете все! имеете все! управляете всем! владеете всем!

----------


## наталья севрюкова

Тест: приоритеты



Вам нужно сделать пять вещей:
1. снять трубку звонящего телефона
2. успокоить кричащего ребенка
3. открыть входную дверь, в которую кто-то стучит
4. снять висящее на балконе белье /начинается ливень/
5. выключить кран на кухне /вода сейчас начнет переливаться через край/
в какой последовательности вы будете это делать?
ЭТО СИМВОЛИЗИРУЕТ ТВОИ ПРЕДПОЧТЕНИЯ В ЖИЗНИ

1.ТЕЛЕФОН — ЭТО РАБОТА
2.РЕБЕНОК — ЭТО СЕМЬЯ
3.ДВЕРЬ — ЭТО ДРУЗЬЯ
4.ОДЕЖДА С БАЛКОНА — ЭТО ДЕНЬГИ
5.КРАН С ВОДОЙ — ЭТО СЕКС



Игра: Сделай ее счастливой

Роман с женщиной предполагает только одно правило: сделай ее счастливой. 
А правила игры просты:
- делаешь то, что ей нравится - получаешь очки,
- делаешь то, что она и так ожидает от тебя - ничего не получаешь,
- делаешь то, что ей не нравится - теряешь очки.

Так что, смирись!

Твои повседневные обязанности:
- Ты убрал постель [+1]
- Ты убрал постель, но забыл положить декоративные подушки [0]
- Ты просто набросил покрывало на смятые простыни [-1]

- Ты оставил сиденье унитаза поднятым [-5]
- Ты вставил новый рулон туалетной бумаги [0]
- Когда туалетная бумага кончилась, ты просто выставил салфетки Kleеnex [-1]
- Когда Kleеnex закончился, ты начал пользоваться гостевым туалетом [-2]

- Ты согласился сходить в магазин за Always'ом [+5]
- в проливной дождь [+8]
- но вернулся с пивом [-5]

- Среди ночи ты проверил, что это за шум в коридоре [0]
- Среди ночи ты проверил, что это за шум в коридоре, и там ничего не было [0]
- Среди ночи ты проверил, что это за шум в коридоре, и там что-то было [+5]
- Ты швырнул в это что-то тапок [+10]
- Это оказалась ее собачка [-10]

Выход в свет. Вечеринка:
- Ты торчишь рядом с ней весь вечер [0]
- Ты немного постоял, потом присоединился к коллеге у бара [-2]
- Коллегу зовут Таня [-4]
- Таня стройнее, чем она [-6]
- У Тани больше грудь [-8]

Ее день рождения:
- Ты повел ее в ресторан [0]
- Это не спорт-бар [+1]
- Hу ладно, это спорт-бар [-2]
- И сегодня вечер "съешь-сколько-сможешь-за-10-долларов" [-3]
- Плюс ко всему этому, твое лицо раскрашено в цвета любимой футбольной команды [-10]

Ты решил прошвырнуться с приятелем:
- Сам факт [-5]
- Приятель счастливо женат [-3]
- Пугающе холост [-7]
- У него DODGE VIPER [-10]

Поход в кинотеатр:
- Ты повел ее в кино [+2]
- Ты повел ее в кино, которое она любит [+4]
- Ты повел ее в кино, которое ты ненавидишь [+6]
- Ты повел ее в кино, которое ты любишь [-2]
- Hазвание фильма "Мертвый полицейский-9" [-3]
- В нем полно сцен как киборги пожирают людей [-9]
- Ты солгал ей, сказав, что это английский фильм про любовь и детей [-15]

Твой внешний вид:
- У тебя появился зримый животик [-15]
- У тебя появился зримый животик, но ты начал бороться с ним [+10]
- У тебя появился зримый животик, и ты перешел на просторные джинсы и бермуды [-30]
- У тебя появился зримый животик, и при этом ты говоришь: "Да ладно, у тебя такой же" [-800]

----------


## наталья севрюкова

ИГРА  « Юбиляру наш  почёт» 												 ***										 Зал большой, а наши гости произносят вяло тосты.				 Ситуация знакома, предлагаю по- другому!					 1-ый стол слова заучит: « Предложений будет куча!»			 Стол 2-ой нам скажет прямо:» 	день рожденья праздник славный!»   3-й стол произнесёт: « Юбиляру наш почёт».					 А 4-ый, весь ликуя: « Юбиляра поцелуем».						 Запомнили слова? 									 Собрались мы в этом зале, да по рюмке выпивали					 ели вкусный «Оливье»  стали чуть навеселе.				 Ситуация знакома, предлагаю по- другому! 						 Веселимся вас научим- 1-вый стол						 Чтоб поздравить юбиляра, нужно выпить нам не мало,			 А за что?  Мы скажем прямо!- 2-ой стол.							 Мы рюмочками постучим, мол мы выпить уж хотим!		 Кто- то тост произнесёт,- 3ий стол( Юбиляру наш почёт)			 * Водка хлещется в бокалах,  почему то нам всё мало		  Такой вот случай…….1 ый стол- (Предложений будет куча)			 Предложение такое: Нужно выпить бы нам стоя.			 Кто же тост преподнесёт? 3-ий стол- (Юбиляру наш почёт!)			 Ну, а сердцу потеплело?  Вот теперь другое дело!			 Лихо сдали мы зачёт: -3ий стол,( Юбиляру  наш почёт)				 что ж вы так официально? Чтобы было идеально,			 Не почёт у нас здесь главный- 2-ой стол- ( день рожденья- праздни	 Вот за это стоить выпить, чтобы весело нам жить, юбиляра поздравлять, юбиляра прославлять, дату празднуем какую!			 4-ый стол-Юбиляра поцелуем!  Повторим ещё, ликуя, 4ый-стол, Юбиляра поцелуем!

----------


## Гук Виола

Всем привет! Этот тест можно проводить на любом празднике, выбрав предварительно на самом деле идеальную пару, если так можно выразиться, и обязательно с чувством юмора!!! И чтобы у пары были дети. Отвечать на вопросы можно только однозначно, "Да" или "Нет". Других вариантов быть не может. 
Тест на идеальную пару.

1.	Вы любите свою жену?
2.	Дети есть?
3.	Любите детей?
4.	Вы тратите деньги на жену?
5	А на других девушек не перестанете тратить?
6.Я знаю, здесь на вечере вам понравилась одна девушка, жена    об этом догадывается?
7.	Вы работаете?
8.	А где после работы бываете, жена не знает?
9.	Когда вы из дома уезжаете, где в ваше отсутствие жена бывает, не догадываетесь?


1.	Вы любите своего мужа?
2.	Других мужчин не перестанете любить?
3.	Дети есть?
4.	Муж по-прежнему думает, что это его дети?
5.	Вы изменяете мужу?
6.	С другими мужчинами не перестанете изменять?
7.	Муж хороший?
8.	Не зная других мужчин, вы не пришли бы к такому выводу?
9.	Каждый вечер вы с супругом ложитесь в кровать, ваши мысли не о муже?


Такие вопросы, как бы не ответил, всё равно остаёшься виноватым, я вижу у вас всё в порядке с чувством юмора, и я уверена, что вы и есть идеальная пара, на вас нужно 
равняться и в знак нашего небольшого извинения, крикнем этой идеальной паре…
					Горько!!!

  		Тост за любовь, гармонию и
			взаимопонимание.
Пусть идеальных пар будет как можно больше!
С уважением - Виола. :Smile3:

----------


## Гук Виола

Этот тест можно проводить на годовщину семейной пары. Посадить юбиляров спиной друг к другу, выдать по ватману и по маркеру, ответы совпадают - юбиляры целуются, только вставать со стульев нельзя. Так смешнее. Но если пара в преклонном возрасте, это можно опустить, а поцеловаться в конце.
Совместимость.
Вопросы. За правильный ответ награда – поцелуй. 
1.	М. Любимый цвет? Сиреневый, изумрудный, серобуромалиновый в крапинку.
2.	Ж. Любимый напиток мужа? Чай, кофе, водка.

3.	М.Ж. (Обоим). Час первого свидания? 3 часа ночи, 23.00, 7.00 утра?
4.	Что предпочитает получать в подарок ваша жена? Шоколадки, поцелуи, доллары?
5.	Ж. Какое мясо предпочитает ваш муж: лягушачье, зайчатину, змеиное мясо, баранина, черепашье, свинина?
6.	М. Какие мужчины нравятся вашей супруге больше: красивые, сильные, щедрые, умные.
7.	Ж. Что предпочтёт ваш суженый в выходной день: телевизор, встреча с друзьями в кафе, уединение на природе с женой?
8.	М. Что предпочтёт ваша супруга в свободное время: ужин при свечах в ресторане, поход на танцы, колдовство над плитой?
9.	Обоим: какую книгу вы на память можете пересказать своим сыновьям на ночь: «Колобок», «Война и мир», «Мастер и Маргарита»?
10.	Какая свадьба вас ожидает через 1 год: алюминиевая(37.5), жемчужная(30), полотняная (35), рубиновая(40)?
С уважением - Виола. :Smile3:

----------


## Garkusha

Уважаемая , Наталья! Спасибо за игру" Юбиляру наш почет", новенькое свеженькое. А то последнее время брала только " Про дядю Пашу".

----------


## miss olga

Шоколадная душа
Когда вас угощают конфетами, вы обычно берете ту, которая «на вас смотрит», не так ли? Кажется, что на ваш выбор ничто не влияет. Но психологи утверждают, что мы отдаем предпочтение тем или иным конфетам в зависимости от особенностей своего характера.
Какая форма конфеты вас привлекает в коробке «Ассорти»?
Квадратная. У вас все находится под контролем и жизнь распланирована на много лет. Вы движетесь вперед в соответствии с этим планом, иногда лишая себя маленьких радостей.
Прямоугольная. У вас хорошо получается роль жилетки, в которую плачутся ваши друзья. Если они обращаются к вам за помощью, вы откликаетесь не раздумывая, но при этом забываете уделять достаточно времени своим собственным проблемам.
Ромбовидная. Важные решения вы принимаете в одиночку, чтобы потом ни с кем не делить радость от успеха. Вы умеете наслаждаться жизнью, но не готовы ради удовольствия бросаться деньгами. Друзей вы выбираете осторожно, а уж любимого человека — тем более.
Круглая. Вы находитесь в полной гармонии не только со своим внутренним миром, но и с внешним. Любите быть в центре внимания и испытываете постоянную потребность в общении. У вас хорошо развита интуиция.
Овальная. Вашей общительности можно только позавидовать. Вы легко находите общий язык с незнакомыми людьми и все делаете от души. При этом вы никогда не будете прислушиваться к чужому мнению.
Если известно, какая начинка у конфет, какую вы выберете?
Сливочная. Вы любите порядок и размеренность в жизни, а если что-то выбивает вас из привычного ритма, ощущаете дискомфорт. Спокойствие поможет вам в тяжелые моменты жизни.
Марципан. Когда вы чувствуете, что эмоции могут захлестнуть вас, вы обращаетесь к разуму. Главное — вовремя взять себя в руки.
Фруктовая. Вы живете любовью. Но не теряйте ощущения реальности: любовь приходит и уходит, а кушать хочется всегда.
Шоколадная. Вас снедает чувство неудовлетворенности. Научитесь ценить каждый день и каждую приятную мелочь, которую дарит вам жизнь.
Ореховая. Вы чересчур скромны. Постарайтесь поверить в свои силы и открыть миру свои таланты.
Нуга. Вы решительны и не привыкли отступать перед трудностями. Результат важен не меньше, чем процесс, который к нему ведет.

----------


## Татьяна30

для небольшой компании. Написать трех животных и по три характеристики для них. 1-е животное-это то, какие вы на работе, 2-е -дома, 3-е в постели

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

Дома обнаружил страницу из журнала про цвет телефона. Набрал в поиске, и получил информацию не только о цвете...

Марка мобильного телефона - это, безусловно, главный критерий, который нужно принимать во внимание. При выборе мобильника многие люди руководствуются личными предпочтениями: кому-то нравятся финны, кто-то верен немцам, некоторые отдают предпочтение корейцам… А вот, почему? Попробуем разобраться. 
 - Nokia 
 При всей своей бесшабашности и неугомонной весёлости эти люди твердо знают, чего хотят от жизни. Слегка зашкаливающее за пределы чувство меры с лихвой окупается стремлением к вселенской гармонии. Наличие ярко выраженного внутреннего "я" значительно прибавляет уверенности в себе. Отчасти поэтому хозяева "нюшек" совсем не равнодушны к мобильным нововведениям, особенно если это "фишки" сезона, связанные с модой. В то же время, обладатели Nokia - хорошие стратеги. Они многое знают наперед, их трудно чем-либо удивить. Сочетание доброты и резкой вспыльчивости в одном лице - своеобразный признак харизмы. 
 - Motorola 
 Владельцы аппаратов этой марки являются личностями взбалмошными и эксцентричными. Уже сама реклама компании Motorola с упором на фразу "Hello, Moto" многое говорит о характере обладателей: это активные и общительные люди, которые вряд ли упустят что-то свое в этой жизни. При выборе очередного телефона главный критерий, которым они руководствуются, несомненно - качество. Обладатели "мотороллеров" - максималисты и альтернативщики, но при этом они доброжелательны, приветливы и отзывчивы, а также имеют развитое чувство юмора. 
 - Siemens 
 Как правило, по отношению к этой марке нередко говорят слова: "старый" и "добрый". В смысле "старый, добрый Siemens". Он очень прост в использовании и не требователен в эксплуатации. Обладатели "семёнов" жизнерадостны, подвижны, эмоциональны. У них много друзей и знакомых, они не сидят на одном месте. Многих из своего окружения они считают чуть глупее себя, но это никак не применимо к самым близким. Телефон Siemens - это легкий характер его владельца, ошеломляющая работоспособность и довольно редкое умение верить в чудеса, которым порой суждено случаться. 
 - Sony Ericsson 
 Совсем не обязательно, что когда-то, хозяева аппаратов сей фирмы, имели телефоны марки Sony или Ericsson. Может быть, и нет. Эти телефоны особые - и по форме, и по содержанию. Их выбирают интересные, необычные люди, яркие индивидуалисты. Любопытство и стремление не отставать от жизни - необходимое для них "хобби". По своей сущности они уверенно стремятся к цели, о которой другим не распространяются. Но это не означает, что владельцы "сониёриков" - молчуны, напротив, эти люди способны заболтать кого угодно и стать душой любой компании. Все, за что бы они ни брались, идет легко и четко, вот только лень иногда мешает им справиться с поставленной задачей. Быть в центре внимания - их жизненный атрибут.
- Alcatel 
 Это не алкоголики, это люди, глубоко ценящие настоящий уют. По-хорошему, им бы жить где-нибудь за городом, в домике на опушке, в кругу родных и близких - и целыми днями лениться. Но это лишь на первый взгляд. На самом деле, оказавшись вдали от дома и цивилизации, они начинают грустить. "Алики" имеют трезвый склад ума, знают, что-почем, при этом умеют мечтать и фантазировать. Своей открытостью, искренностью владельцы Alcatel напоминают детей, от взрослых же у них - желание не упустить своего, получить от жизни то, что хочется. Обладатели телефонов Alcatel - верные и преданные друзья, это с лихвой искупает любые их мини-недостатки. 
 - Samsung 
 Про таких людей говорят: как сороки падки на все яркое. Увидев что-то шикарное, они сразу теряют контроль, у них появляется непреодолимое желание стать обладателем этого, причём чего именно - неизвестно. "Самсы" отличаются упрямым характером и буйным нравом. Они легко справляются с ролью лидера, начальника, однако иногда все же возможно смирение своего самолюбия и гордости. У них практический ум, сильная воля, хорошие нервы. Рядом с такими людьми чувствуешь себя уверенно и спокойно. И это радует. 
 - LG 
 Обладатели мобильных телефонов этой фирмы - люди самодостаточные и в меру надежные. Они очень ценят нужную информацию и уважают знающих людей. "Лыжники" могут быстро и четко мыслить в трудных и сложных ситуациях, используя креативную логику. Они умеют находить общий язык с любым человеком, им ничего не стоит отстоять в жарком споре свою точку зрения. Еще они любят отдыхать, пусть редко, но, как говорится, метко. То есть неважно, где: в клубе, на море, дома - главное, на все 100%. Умение веселиться и просто радоваться жизни - это про "лыжников". 
 - Panasonic 
 Иногда эти люди удивляют. То они кажутся тебе предсказуемыми донельзя, то вдруг как удивят! Да так, что волосы дыбом становятся. Окружающие, онемев провожают "панаслоников" взглядом, а те, распушив павлиний хвост, гордо вышагивают по тротуару. Владельцы телефонов фирмы Panasonic любят как дорогие, так и дешевые эффекты, и умеют умело ими пользоваться. 
 - Philips 
 Этих телефонных маньяков видно за версту. От них так и веет всем новым и интересным. Там где они - всегда куча событий, происшествий, тусовок. Причем нельзя сказать, что сами они специально этого добиваются. Скорее, наоборот. Тем не менее, их незаурядный интеллект всегда привлекает к себе внимание, поэтому владельцам телефонов Philips нужно помнить о двойной сущности популярности. Ведь где поклонники - там и завистники. Благо, удача всегда сопровождает "филипков" во всех их начинаниях, поэтому ничто не может омрачить их счастья бытия на Земле. 
 - Pantech 
 О, это очень жизнерадостные и светлые люди. Обладатели телефонов этой марки редко унывают, так как верят, что у них все и всегда получится. В них есть место скромности, но это не главное их достоинство. Если копнуть глубже, можно разглядеть раскрепощенность и открытость. Владельцы Pantech в душе - лягушки-путешественницы, хотя это и не всегда видно снаружи. Любвеобильность - ещё один их конек. 
 - Fly 
 Само название несет на себе почти всю смысловую нагрузку. "Птички" - вот как можно охарактеризовать владельцев телефонов этой марки. Они просто обожают мечтать, но в то же время не теряют присутствие реальности, и это хорошо. Любовь к моде, стилю заложена у них в характере. Ведь телефоны фирмы Fly ассоциируются с фразой: квадратный, круглый, заводной - выбирай себе любой. "Птички" любят общение, причем могут сами начать разговор, подойти первыми и это, несмотря на природную застенчивость.

О чём поведает форм-фактор? 
 Если марка мобильного телефона раскрывает характер его владельца, то форм-фактор мобильного телефона определенно говорит о психологических особенностях человека, отдавшего предпочтение моноблоку, раскладушке или слайдеру. 
 - Прямой кирпич 
 Владельцы таких телефонов, с одной стороны - консерваторы. Им некогда следить за веяниями моды, главное для них, - "чтоб звонило". Зачастую они пользуются устаревшими трубками, не стремясь поменять телефон на более современную, "навороченную" модель. И не потому, что им лень или некогда изучать что-то новое. Они просто видят плюсы только в привычном. Но чувство риска для них не чуждо. Они могут рискнуть, правда, предварительно всё хорошенько обдумают. 
 - Раскладушка 
 Обладатели таких телефонов - люди творческого склада ума. Это люди-мечтатели. Очень экспрессивны, энергичны. Им свойственна некоторая прямота в общении, несдержанность, даже нетактичность. Это люди, которые не будут довольствоваться малым. Они целиком устремлены в будущее. Настоящее для них - это только переход к другому этапу. 
 - Квадратная, круглая или фигурная штучка 
 Это эксцентрики. Они выделяются способностью быстро схватывать новые веяния моды. Для них в порядке вещей прийти на деловое совещание с ядовито-алым телефоном. Владельцы телефонов такой формы любят навороты и неплох

Цвет многое расскажет 
 Каждый человек отдает свое предпочтение какому-то одному цвету, по крайней мере, не больше чем двум-трем (в зависимости от того, где эти цвета используются - в одежде, обстановке и т.д.). Приятное или неприятное чувство, которое вызывает тот или иной цвет, может меняться с течением времени. Но в любом случае, цвет, которому ты отдаешь предпочтение, может многое рассказать о вашем характере и эмоциональном складе. Психологи в таких случаях используют цветовой тест, разработанный швейцарским психологом Максом Люшером в конце 1940-х годов. Воспользуемся им и мы. 
 - Черный 
 Владельцу телефона черного цвета свойственна сдержанность, однако порой она все же может прерываться всплеском злости. Обладатели черных телефонов нацелены на созидание и обладают даром предвидения. Уважают силу, когда применение ее мотивированно. В крайних своих проявлениях эти люди - разрушители, склонные к депрессии, или нигилисты, потерпевшие поражение и теперь пытающиеся защититься всеми силами. 
 - Белый (кремовый) 
 Идеальный цвет, являющийся квинтэссенцией всех других цветов. Именно поэтому люди, имеющие телефоны этого цвета очень противоречивы. Они озаряют блеском света и морозят холодом льда. Такому цвету может отдать предпочтение человек с любым характером, он никого не отталкивает и не отдаляет. 
 - Коричневый 
 Его, как правило, выбирают люди надежные, те, кто твердо и уверенно стоит на ногах. Они ценят традиции, семью. Им не изменяет здравый смысл, они открыты для других. "Коричневые" желают, а главное умеют постигать чувственные удовольствия жизни. Недостатком обладателей аппаратов сего цвета является порой находящее уныние и тогда появляется потребность в отдыхе и расслаблении. 
 - Серый 
 Это любимый цвет рассудительных и недоверчивых натур, которые долго думают, прежде чем принять какое-либо решение. Им не откажешь в здравомыслии и осведомленности. "Серые" тактично держат дистанцию и всегда стараются находиться поверх апогея схватки. Их иногда посещает меланхолия, а в душе зиждется чувство утраты. Депрессия любит таких людей. 
 - Серебряный 
 В древней мифологии этот цвет часто ассоциируется с серебряной нитью, связывающей душу и тело. Приверженцы этого цвета - стойкие и беспристрастные люди. Они любят спорить, но в нужный момент могут и воздержаться, оставаясь при своем мнении. Любовь к фантазии - их спутник в жизни, помогающий существовать. 
 - Красный 
 Обладатели красных телефонов - в большинстве своем, очень яркие личности, стремящиеся привлечь к себе внимание. Они только и ждут, что признания и восхищения. "Красные" энергичны и инициативны. В их сущности заложено стремление к лидерству. Главное не переборщить в стремлении к общему признанию. 
 - Зеленый 
 Гармония внутреннего мира - отличительная черта владельцев таких телефонов. Это цвет природы. У них есть гордыня, иногда чрезмерная. В общем, тяга к зеленому цвету неоднозначна: она может свидетельствовать о том, что хозяин телефона душевно чуткий человек, однако, иногда зеленый цвет свидетельствует и о жадности. 
 - Синий 
 Поскольку это цвет неба, то его обычно связывают с духовным возвышением человека, его чистотой. Владельцам синих трубок необходимо отдыхать, они быстро устают, но, несмотря на это, всегда стараются выполнить свое задание. Им важно чувство уверенности в себе и благожелательность окружающих. Владельцы синих трубок - уравновешенные, спокойные, ответственные и терпеливые люди. Если требуется сочувствие, они первыми явятся с ним: сердечность - доминанта их характера. Малейшее расстройство выводит их из колеи. 
 - Желтый (золотой) 
 Этот цвет символизирует спокойствие, непринужденность в отношениях с людьми, интеллигентность. Характерная черта обладателей желтых телефонов - независимость. Их неустанный оптимизм стимулирует успех в любом деле. С такими людьми хорошо проводить время, но иногда они бывают чересчур болтливы. У них есть внутренняя язвительность. 
 - Оранжевый 
 Такая трубка указывает на доверчивость, веселость, любопытство. "Оранжевые" обладают интуицией страстных мечтателей. Это с одной стороны, с другой - согласно геральдике, оранжевый цвет знаменует лицемерие и притворство (но не у всех). 
 - Фиолетовый
  Цвет говорит об очень большой эмоциональности, чувствительности, высокой духовности и деликатности. Люди с фиолетовыми телефонами - глубоко артистичные натуры. Они любят мечтать. Идти по жизни им помогает интуиция, а завести в тупик может инфантильность и мечтательность. Принимать решения - не их стихия. 
 - Розовый 
 Эти люди чувствуют необходимость любить и быть добрее, все зло - только поверхностная маска. "Розовые" могут разволноваться по самому незначительному поводу, впоследствии чего их будет трудно успокоить.

Звонок 
 Больше половины владельцев сотовых, оказывается, много времени тратят на подбор звонка для своей трубки. И неспроста. Что же мы тем самым хотим поведать о себе? 
 - Классическое произведение («Фуга» Баха, «Танец рыцарей Монтекки и Капулетти», мелодия из «Щелкунчика» и др.). У вас зашкаливающе развито чувство меры. Вашему стремлению к вселенской гармонии можно только позавидовать. Практически всегда и все вы делаете так, как надо, и по большей части у вас все складывается, «как у людей». Иногда вас скручивает скука, а на ее фоне – апатия, вы начинаете копаться в себе. Но правило «утро вечера мудренее» действует на вас безотказно, и вы выпархиваете из депрессии, как ни в чем не бывало. Кстати, скорее всего, к классической музыке и культурной сфере вообще вы имеете весьма отдаленное отношение. 
 - Громкая мелодия с обилием низких частот, мелодичный гитарный риф или стандартная телефонная трель. Вы уперты и цените превыше всего надежность. Точность. Как правило, вы стремитесь к покою, размеренности и уравновешенности. Особенно по утрам – после бурной вечеринки. Вам не нравится считать себя невыдержанным человеком, поэтому резкие перепады своего настроения вы либо скрываете, либо находите им «не убиваемое» объяснение. Не то, чтобы вы считали окружающих глупее себя, но периодически вы все же испытываете сомнения в разумности вашего окружения. Впрочем, своих близких вы любите, несмотря на все их недостатки. 
 - Приколы, фразочки от Масяни, слоганы, песни с эпатажными текстами, звуки животного мира. Вас часто считают персоной эксцентричной и взбалмошной. Вам это не особо нравится, но вы, как правило, не спорите. Выделяться из толпы – ваша фишка, часто подсознательная. Вы максималист и альтернативщик в своих пристрастиях. Порой ваш вкус даже шокирует – настолько он не подходит к роду ваших занятий и социальному статусу. Вы объясняете это тем, что не любите мэйнстрим. Хотя и сами себе порой сознаетесь, что перебарщиваете с выпендрежем. 
 - Классика западного рока (хиты Дорз, Биттлз, Rolling Stones и др.). Вам нравится масштабность и небольшие отклонения от нормы – в пределах разумного и законного. Вы вообще не сторонник правонарушений. Вам нравится, чтобы все было по правилам, иначе это не ваша игра. До мозга костей вы – «классический любитель классики». И еще вы меломан. 
 - Музыка из кинохитов. Иногда вы удивляете. То все кажетесь предсказуемым, предсказуемым, а потом вдруг как удивите. Окружающие, онемев, провожают вас взглядом, а вы, распушив павлином хвост, гордо вышагиваете по тротуару. Вы любите дорогие и дешевые эффекты – чего уж скрывать. И неплохо умеете ими пользоваться. 
 - «Рокопопсовый» репертуар (Земфира, Tokio Hotel, Mika, Moby). Вы любитель всего новенького. Вы любопытны и стараетесь не отставать от времени. Следить за его новыми достижениями – ваше хобби. Вы человек увлекающихся. Вы редко скучаете, потому что всегда найдете, чем себя занять или чем увлечься. 
 - Что-нибудь из Romantic Collectio т или «Дискотеки 80-х». Вы консервативны, сентиментальны и очень цените уют. Вам бы жить где-нибудь загородом, в уютном домике, в кругу родных и близких – и целыми днями лениться. Но это ваше собственное заблуждение. Когда вы оказываетесь вдали от цивилизации, шума большого города и прочих его развлечений, довольно быстро начинаете вянуть. 
 - Популярные современные мелодии (отечественные и западные). Вы, как сорока, падки на все яркое и блестящее. Увидите, сразу же теряете над собой контроль и тащите к себе в гнездо. Не важно, что потом пленивший вас предмет может и не пригодиться – эстетика для вас важнее функциональности. Вы очень импульсивны, легко увлекаетесь и также быстро остываете. 
 - Гимн Российской Федерации. Видимо, вы молодой человек с хорошим чувством юмора.

Манера говорить 
 - Человек держит трубку в правой руке, прижимая её к правому же уху – это свидетельство искренности, доверчивости и общительности. 
 - Слыша звонок мобильного человек машинально встает и ведет разговор только стоя – он прямолинеен, решителен, способен сконцентрировать все силы на поставленной цели. 
 - Трубка прижата плечом к уху, руки остаются свободными – помимо склонности к остеохондрозу это выдает быстроту мысли, умение быстро определить приоритеты, просчитывать собственные действия на несколько шагов вперёд. 
 - Трубка в правой руке, но прижата к левому уху – свидетельство низкой самооценки и недостатка уверенности в своих силах. 
 - Во время беседы свободная рука обхватывает голову – признак полной гармонии с собой и внешним миром

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

Походка выдает все тайны 

 Какие только части тела не рассматривают мужики, чтобы узнать что-нибудь о женщине. Одни простаки заглядывают в глаза - якобы они зеркало души. Другие пялятся на губы - полные, значит, страстная. Третьи, со склонностью к хиромантии, приглядываются к ладоням. На самом деле все гораздо проще. Все о личности дамы расскажет ее походка. Флоридские ученые сняли на видеопленку сотни учащихся колледжа, после чего с пристрастием подвергли их психологическим тестам. Точность результатов повергла в недоумение даже их самих. Манера девушек передвигаться по земле определяет не только их характер, но и образ жизни, привычки и, что самое главное, отношение к противоположному полу.

 Широкими шагами рассекают дамы, уверенные в себе, решительные и агрессивные. Знакомиться с такой на улице - дело гиблое. Нелишне помнить, что такие женщины требуют от мужчины полного подчинения всегда и во всем - особенно в постели.

 Полная их противоположность - девушки, семенящие мелкими шажками. Они, напротив, любят отдавать себя во власть самца, однако непременно будут требовать, чтобы именно он принимал решения. Они, как правило, нежны, ласковы и неприхотливы.

 Если женщина при ходьбе аппетитно виляет попой, то скорее всего она не брезгует случайными связями. Она добра, умеет ладить с людьми, обладает чувственной натурой и неукротимым темпераментом.

 Дамы, не достигшие пенсионного возраста, но тем не менее шаркающие ногами, скромны, застенчивы и беззащитны. Присоединившись к такой шаркунье в одной из ее бесконечных прогулок, вы скорее всего обретете в ее лице благодарную слушательницу, а возможно, и интересную собеседницу. Но не удивляйтесь, когда на просьбу о повторной встрече вам ответят отказом.

 Склонность подпрыгивать свидетельствует об игривости, неплохом чувстве юморе и полной безответственности.

 Те же, кто движется по грешной земле, как по подиуму (походка от бедра, одна нога ставится строго впереди другой), искренне считают себя пупом земли. Познакомиться с такой «манекенщицей» несложно. Она обожает быть в центре внимания. Но вот в дальнейших отношениях вы рискуете нарваться на массу непредвиденных сложностей. Мужчины для нее - не более чем мусор, дорожная пыль. 

Источник: EroticNews

----------


## Елизавета II

В начале праздника кладу гостям шарики разных цветов,затем прошу немного их надуть и выяснить,что за люди и зачем пришли сюда:
Тест-знакомство
Шарики
Красные – пришли поздравить друг друга с праздником
                    самые сексуальные гости
Синие – пришли повеселиться
                самые голодные гости
Жёлтые, оранжевые – поесть что-нибудь вкусненькое
                                          самые весёлые гости
Зелёные – некуда было пойти
                    самые богатые гости
А теперь салют в честь нашего праздника!

----------


## angel18

Тест" Бабочка и робот"

Чтобы выявить неосознанные чувства и черты личности, предложите гостям взять по листу бумаги и нарисовать бабочку и робота.
Бабочка — это символическое выражение душевных качеств. Если крылья округлые — вы открыты и доверяете людям; если у крыльев острые концы — вы настороженны и недоверчивы. Если на крыльях круги и овалы — вы знаете о своих проблемах, но привыкли их решать самостоятельно, если квадратики или сетка — вам тяжело в одиночку справляться с трудностями. Если хорошо прорисованы усики и глаза — вы чуткий человек. Если усиков и глаз нет — вы склонны к самоанализу. Если тельце грациозное — у вас отличная интуиция, если толстое — вам не чужды телесные удовольствия, если оно отсутствует — вы живете лишь духовной жизнью в ущерб материальной.
Робот символизирует тип вашего мышления. Если он человекоподобный — у вас гуманитарный склад, если похож на машину — технический. Чем динамичнее поза робота, тем больше у вас творческих идей. Бронированный, со множеством деталей робот показывает вашу способность отстаивать свои идеи. Наличие локаторов, антенн означает открытость ко всему новому, интерес.

----------


## наталья севрюкова

Как повяжешь галстук, береги его….					Галстук в горошек- он весёлый, общительный человек. Один из недостатков- склонность заниматься несколькими делами одновременно. Обладатель галстука в горошек часто достигает высоких должностей и легко зарабатывает приличные деньги Но так же легко их тратит.											Предпочтут квадратики, стойкие солдатики. ГАЛСТУК В ГОРОШЕК- сдержанные, скупые на проявления чувств мужчины. Мелкие ромбики говорят о том, что это тип Штирлица- характер нордический, морально устойчив. Обладатель такого  галстука умеет зарабатывать деньги на работе и не любит их тратить, поэтому у него наверняка есть солидный счёт в банке.									Полосками продольными, скромники довольные. ПОЛОСКИ НА ГАЛСТУКАХ- выбирают мужчины заботливые, постоянные. И вежливые. Они скромны, среди них  встречаются  банкиры или нобелевские лауреаты, но в хорошей компании  такого мужчину можно раскрутить на хорошее застолье.						Обожают цветы- гулёны коты! Художественные натуры донжуаны любят 		ГАЛСТУКИ С ЦВЕТОЧНЫМИ МОТИВАМИ	- и разным зверьём… Причём величина рисунка напрямую зависит от амбиции обладателя галстука: чем больше цветочек, тем неотразимей считает себя обладатель галстука. Не любят связывать себя постоянной работой, но при этом всегда умудряются быть при деньгах.				К « селёдочке» привык, очень правильный мужик. УЗКИЕ ГАЛСТУКИ- 			тёмного цвета любят, чтобы всё  в жизни было по правилам: каждый человек занимался своим делом, каждая вещь лежала на своём месте. Нарушение порядка выводит их из себя. Такой мужчина может быть прекрасным бухгалтером, государственным служащим.  Он чаще считает чужие деньги, чем зарабатывает свои.

----------


## наталья севрюкова

Смейтесь на здоровье»					 Если  при смехе мизинцем касаетесь  своих губ- вам нравится быть в центре внимания.										 1)Если вы хохочете, прикрывая рот рукой- значит не стремитесь быть на виду, стараетесь не раскрываться.					 2)Когда вы смеётесь, запрокидываете голову- это говорит о вашей доверчивости и широкой душе.							 3)Во время смеха касаетесь головы -  скорее всего, вы мечтатель и фантазёр.												 4)Морщите нос, когда смеётесь- вы человек настроения, что подтверждает ваше эмоциональность.						  5)Смеётесь громко, с открытым ртом- вы темпераменты и очень подвижны.											 6)При смехе держитесь за подбородок-  для вас возраст не помеха, вы всегда юны душой и телом.								 7)При смехе прищуриваете глаза- это характеризует вашу уверенность в себе и незаурядный ум.						 8) Хотите смеяться, но наклоняете голову, чтобы спрятать смех- ваши чувства и поступки всегда под контролем.

----------

